# Alpine head unit faceplate cradle



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,


My Alpine 7524 cassette deck was knocked off of a table the other day and while the overall unit survived, the plastic trim face that holds the removable faceplate was damaged. The corner was pretty badly broken and the stub hooks which hold the faceplate on were dislodged. I made some careful attempts to repair it but it's just not holding together properly. 

Does anyone know where I might be able to source a new one of these? I realize this is a fairly feeble effort, but I just wanted to check, since this leaves an otherwise perfect head unit unusable. 

I searched a few parts sites and I found a piece called a "Nose Piece" listed for this head unit. But I cannot find any sort of description as to what this is. Anyone heard that part in reference to head units?

I'd just like to be able to use this deck again. If anyone has an Apline 7524 or 7525 that is no longer working and you might be interested in doing something with it, please PM me. 

Any other ideas or sources are much appreciated. I'll attach a pic of the part for reference. 


Thanks guys!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe this might be what you found,but here goes,

Alpine 7524 Parts and Accessories Library from Pacparts

You could give them a call.They have Emailed me the parts diagram before.


----------

